# <SOLVED>*** No rule to make target `menuconfig'

## Special Ed

Ok, I was updating my kernel to 2.6.38-zen.  After I configed the kernel I found I couldnt access my grub partition (sdb1) cause of no ext2 support.  I found a couple of posts in the forum about adding ext support as a module and make modules etc, but I guess during a depclean sometime the sources for my current working kernel (2.6.37-zen) were removed.  Now I cant do a make menuconfig, I get *** No rule to make target `menuconfig'.  I can't re-emerge the .37 sources.  All I can get are the .38 sources.  Help?    :Shocked: 

----------

## The Doctor

Use a live cd to boot up and chroot into your install. from there you can copy your new kernel to your /boot partition. Just be sure to add ext2 support as a module or built in.

My preferred method for ext2 support is the option on the ext4 driver that allows it to double for ext2, but that is simply a matter of personal preference, since my root and /home are ext4 anyway.

----------

## Special Ed

Ahso.  I never thought of that.  I'll try that method.  Thanks!!

----------

## cach0rr0

 *Special Ed wrote:*   

>  I can't re-emerge the .37 sources.  All I can get are the .38 sources.  Help?   

 

you can always append an "=" to the beginning of a package name to force a specific version. Mind you, when you do so, you have to include the 'sys-kernel'  part too, e.g.:

```

emerge -v =sys-kernel/zen-sources-2.6.37_p20110325

```

and to recover your old .config, boot up into 2.6.37 if you haven't already, make sure the kernel symlink points to 2.6.37 and not 2.6.38 (eselect kernel list - if it's wrong, set it with eselect kernel set NUMBER)

then cd /usr/src/linux and zcat /proc/config.gz > .config

Should now be able to run menuconfig and pick right back up where you left off with 2.6.37

----------

## Special Ed

ah, the ol' equal sign I didnt know about LOL  I was able to get it done usin the livecd method swordmaster suggested.  Usin 2.6.38.2-zen now!

But I'm gonna write down your method for next time cause we both know there will be a next time, Cach  :Very Happy: 

Thanks!

----------

## Hu

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

> Mind you, when you do so, you have to include the 'sys-kernel'  part too

 No.  The category is only required if the package manager cannot guess the package based on the supplied short name.

```
# emerge -p =gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r8

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r8  USE="-build -deblob -symlink" 

# 
```

----------

## cach0rr0

 *Hu wrote:*   

> No.  The category is only required if the package manager cannot guess the package based on the supplied short name.
> 
> ```
> # emerge -p =gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r8
> ```
> ...

 

i stand corrected! That's something I've been doing for what...7 years now? And the idea probably came from some special case way back then that required the full atom (is that even the right term?).

----------

## Veldrin

yep - at least chromium comes to my mind, which can be expanded to www-client/chromium and games-action/chromium.

but for about 95% of the packages, that package name suffices.

V.

----------

